
Ask HN: What equals to unix pipes in the web world? - hilti
I like the simple but powerful concept of unix pipes. Is there anything equal for the web world? If not, wouldn&#x27;t it be worth to think about or even develop it?
======
onion2k
It's no longer available but Yahoo used to run a service called Yahoo Pipes
that did exactly this - you could take arbitrary APIs and wire them up
together to do things. It was very cool.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo%21_Pipes](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo%21_Pipes)
I guess the spiritual successor would be something like IFTTT or Zapier.

------
slang800
There's a few "glue" services like
[Huginn]([https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn))
or IFTTT, but we really _should_ be able to use unix pipes on the web with
just curl. Sadly, people have taken to reinventing standard REST APIs for
every new project, rather than copying from successful models like CouchDB...
So you'll have to read the docs of every service you interact with. :(

